# Steff456 goes Gamescom '12 - Bilder und Impressionen vom ersten Tag (mit Video von Elton)



## Steff456 (17. August 2012)

Ich habe bereits zur *Cebit 2010* und* Cebit 2011* sowie zur *GamesCom 2009*, *GamesCom 2010* und *GamesCom 2011* meine Eindrücke der Messen festgehalten und möchte dies zur diesjähringen GamesCom auch tun.

 Ich bin nun schon zum viertel Mal auf der GamesCom und dieses Jahr hat  sich einiges geändert im Vergleich zu den vergangenen Jahren. Wie immer  bin ich am Donnerstag auf die Messe gegangen, da es dort noch nicht so voll  ist wie am Wochenende. Die GamesCom hat von Jahr zu Jahr mehr  Aussteller und mehr Besucher und dies macht sich auch im Messealltag bemerkbar. Es gab eine neue Halle, um die Besucherströme etwas zu  verteilen. Allerdings bin ich mir sicher, dass kaum jemand in dieser Halle war (ich war jedenfalls nicht da), weil die vier Haupthallen sehr  voll waren. Ich habe auch dieses Jahr wieder den Eindruck, dass es insgesamt spürbar voller war als in den Jahren zuvor. Ich weiß auch nicht, wieso man jedes Jahr aufs Neue Activision mit _Call of Duty_ und EA mit den ganzen Top Spielen in einer Halle unterbringt! So jetzt aber genug geredet und nun rein ins Getümmel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Doch He, was soll den das? Um die Besucher nicht alle in der  Eingangshalle warten zu lassen, wurden diese schon davor abgefangen und  musste draußen in der Sonne warten. Es war zwar erst kurz nach 10 Uhr,  aber ich fand es heiß und es war einfach unnötig. Die ganze Maßnahme war unüberlegt, weil die  Kommunikation wann man wieviele Besucher durchlässt, nur sehr schleppend ging. Es  wurde immer auf den neuen Eingang bei Halle 11 hingewiesen, dafür  musste man aber bereits über ein Ticket verfügen. Die Jahre zuvor hat  das ja auch alles geklappt, also keine Ahnung wieso da jetzt so viel  Umgestaltet wurde. Und ich will hoffen, dass ausreichend kommuniziert  wurde, dass am Messesamstag nur Einlass gewährt wird, wenn man bereits  ein Ticket im Vorverkauf erwoben hat.. sonst werden einige nicht  reinkommen und das obwohl sie extra angereist sind.

So nun aber wirklich rein ins Getümmel!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Da ich gehofft hatte, dass im Außenbereich wieder so eine coole Attraktion wie im letzten Jahr steht (siehe *GamesCom 2011*),  sind mein Kumpel und ich direkt in Richtung Halle 9 und Außenbereich  gelaufen. Leider wurde ich enttäuscht und man konnte dort nur surfen und klettern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Da in Halle 9 zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht viel los war, sind wir zu dem  Stand von Nexon gegangen und konnten dort _Shadow Company_ anspielen. Ein  wie ich finde spaßiges Spiel für zwischendurch auf Basis der Source Engine. Man hat  besondere Fähigkeiten, die man nur ab und zu einsetzten darf da sie  sonst zu mächtig wären (Unsichtbarkeit z.B.). Habe diese Funktion aber kaum testen können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nach ein paar virtuellen  Toden sind wir zum _Guild Wars 2_ Stand von ArenaNet gegangen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dort sollte es für alle  Twitter Leser von @Guildwars2 ein besonderes Event geben: Man sollte ein  Passwort, dass an jedem Tag neu auf Twitter gepostet wird, einem  Mitarbeiter sagen und würde dafür einen Code für ein Ingame Item erhalten.  Ich bin direkt zu einem Mitarbeiten hingegangen und habe ihm die  Twitteraktion gezeigt und er meinte, dass ab 14 Uhr zu jeder vollen  Stunde 100 Codes ausgegeben werden. Das dies dann leider nicht so war,  haben wir erst später mitbekommen und die ganze Warterei hat uns ca eine  halbe Stunde gekostet! Das war echt eine durchdachte Aktion (PCGH Newslink dazu)!
Das Highlight am Stand von _Guild Wars 2_ war aber ein Wasserspiel, wovon ich auch ein Video aufgenommen habe:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1i-67fqFRcM&feature




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dies hier ist mein Lieblingsbild der GamesCom 2012!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Anschließend sind wir in die Hallen 6-8 gegangen und haben uns dort mal umgeschaut. Hier sind noch ein paar Impressionen von verschiedenen Ständen.

Los ging es mit _Storm_, eine Art Unreal Tournament. Das Spiel habe ich angespielt und man konnte Capture the Flag spielen. Man hatte nur eine Strahlenkanone und musste damit die Gegner erledigen, eine Sprintfunktion hat das ganze sehr aufgelockert und ich werde das Spiel mal im Hinterkopf behalten. Wenn es Free2Play wird, dann werde ich mir das sicher mal anschauen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier noch ein paar Bilder vom Trion Stand.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steff456 (18. August 2012)

*AW: Steff456 goes Gamescom '12 - Bilder und Impressionen vom ersten Tag*

Razer war wie jedes auch wieder dabei und es gab viele Standshows, wo die kleinen Kinder versucht haben, ein Tshirt abzugreifen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gegenüber war eine Halfpipe aufgebaut um Tony Hawk's Pro Skater zu promoten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Am Stand von Astragon konnte man den _Landwirtschaftssimulator_ anspielen und als wir vorbeigelaufen sind, wurden ein paar Kopien in die wartende Menge geworfen.. ich wusste gar nicht, dass man Müll einfach so rumwerfen darf 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier der Stand von Wargaming, die mit _World of Tanks_ sehr groß vertreten waren auf der diesjährigen GamesCom.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auch Brick Force konnte man anspielen, ich persönlich finde das Spielprinzip aber nicht so toll.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Natürlich ist auch eins der größter Free2Play Spiele, _League of Legends_, vertreten. Auf der Intel Bühne wurden auch viele Turniere und offizielle Ligaspiele ausgetragen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Warface, das neue Free2Play von Crytek beeindruckte mit einem Helikopter.. und die Mädels da waren auch sehr hübsch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die packt dem doch nicht etwa an die Hose...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steff456 (18. August 2012)

*AW: Steff456 goes Gamescom '12 - Bilder und Impressionen vom ersten Tag*

Wie jedes Jahr gibt es auch einen neuen Ableger von _Pro Evolution Soccer_ auf der Messe zum anspielen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auch Ubisoft war mit einer sehr großen Ausstellungsfläche vor Ort. Hier sind einige Impressionen der vorgestellten Spiele, mit dabei sind: _Tom Raider_, _Assassines Creed_, _Hitman_, _Far Cr_y und _Splinter Cell_. Gerne hätte ich das ein oder andere Spiel angespielt, aber die Wartezeiten waren einfach sehr sehr hoch (siehe PCGH News)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nintendo war nicht mit einem eigenen Stand vertreten, trotzdem konnte man die WiiU testen. Da mich das Konzept komplett kalt lässt, habe ich es mir die Konsole auch nicht weiter angeschaut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Capcom war auch mit einem eigenen Stand vor Ort und man konnte die neuen Spiele auch anspielen.. dafür gab es aber eine eigene Warteschlange auf der anderen Seite des Stands.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_Sleeping Dogs_ war auch vertreten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steff456 (18. August 2012)

*AW: Steff456 goes Gamescom '12 - Bilder und Impressionen vom ersten Tag*

Creative war auch auf der GamesCom und hat Werbung für Soundkarten gemacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_Batman: Arkham City_ hatte auch einen eigenen Stand




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_Lego: Herr der Ringe_ war auch anspielbar




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_Firefall_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Blizzard war wie immer mit einem sehr großen Stand auf der GamesCom und man konnte dort _Diablo III_, _Starcraft 2:Heart of the Swarm_ und auch _World of Warcraft: Mists of Pandaria_ anspielen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Außerdem gab es eine Lego-Figur von einem Ork zu bestaunen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und alle Jahr wieder erscheint ein neues _Call of Duty_, diesmal ist es _Black Ops 2_. Es gab zwei Stände an denen man es anspielen konnte und einen weiteren, wo man ein Multiplayermatch bestreiten konnte. Die Warteschlange war sehr sehr lang und ich schätze mal, dass man gute 4-5 Stunden gewartet hat, bis man endlich an der Reihe war.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der direkte Konkurrent war natürlich auch auf der Messe. Medal of Honor: Warfighter macht einen guten Eindruck und ich durfte es auch anspielen. Meine Eindrücke dazu stehe weiter unten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schöne Autos konnte man auch bestaunen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der EA Stand war wieder sehr groß und natürlich konnte man auch die Rollenspielhoffnung _Star Wars: The Old Republic_ anspielen. Das Spiel wird demnächst Free2Play und ich hoffe dass es dann wieder aufwärts geht, denn ich finde das Spiel richtig gut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ob da wie in Starr Wars: Episode IV auch einer drin sitzt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steff456 (18. August 2012)

*AW: Steff456 goes Gamescom '12 - Bilder und Impressionen vom ersten Tag*

_XCOM: Enemy Unknown_ und _NBA2K13_ waren auch vertreten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_Borderlands 2_ konnte ich schon auf der Role Play Convention Anfang Mai ausgiebieg anspielen und das Spiel ist wirklich sehr gut und vor allem die konsequente Koop Ausrichtung hat mir gefallen. Der Grafikstil ist mal etwas neues und sorgt für mehr Farbe im tristen Gameralltag eines _Call of Duty_ Spielers.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mobile Games sind immer mehr im kommen.. diesen Stand habe ich mir aber nicht angeschaut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_Dishonored_ von Bethesda hatte auch einen eigenen Stand.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auch Abenteuer Fans kamen nicht zu kurz und konnte das neue _Jack Keane_ anspielen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




In _Rambo_ wird sicher sehr viel Munition verballert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Weiter ging es zum Stand von bitComposer. Dort wurde das neue _Schlag den Raab_     Spiel vorgestellt  (mittlerweile Nummer 3) und um 14.30 Uhr erschien     Elton sogar höchstpersönlich, um sein neues Spiel zu  präsentieren. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich habe davon auch mal ein Video gemacht, natürlich hat  der kleine Junge gegen Elton gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0S3Srxi2Q2A


Anschließend sind wir direkt zum Computec Stand gelaufen, da dort wie      jedes Jahr ein paar Redakteure vor Ort sind um mit Leser zu sprechen.      Wir haben uns sehr lange mit Marc unterhalten und es hat sehr viel   Spaß    gemacht! Hiermit grüße ich dich Marc und wünsche dir viel Glück   bei    deiner Karriere als next Fabian Siegismund




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Um ca 17.30 Uhr waren die Hallen dann sehr leer und ich hatte die Möglichkeit _Medal of Honor: Warfighter_ sowie _Crysis 3_ anzuspielen.
Bei _Warfighter_ wurde ein neues Buddy System integriert, sodass      man im eigenen Team einen Kameraden hat, mit dem man extra  Interagieren     kann. Man kann ihn heilen, sich selbst Minution  besorgen wenn man  ihn    mit "E" anwählt und man kann sich gegenseitig  sogar durch Wände  sehen.    Außerdem kann man seinen Buddy an Ort und  Stelle  wiederbeleben,  sodass   die Respawnzeit entfällt. Für alle  diese Dinge  erhält man  natürlich auch   EP und steigt somit schneller  im Level auf.  Die  Gewinner (ein Buddy   Team) des Multiplayermatches  haben ein  jeweils ein  T-Shirt bekommen..   leider war ich irgendwo im  Mittelfeld.
Mein Eindruck vom Spiel ist durchweg positiv, über die Frostbite Engine      muss ich ja nicht mehr viel sagen und das Buddy System sorgt für  mehr     Teamplay wobei es dort auch sehr auf den jeweiligen  Teamkameraden     ankommt.. da hatte ich eher weniger Glück! Die  Steuerung ist ein     Mittelding zwischen _Battlefield 3_ und _Call of Duty_, nach kurzer Eingewähnungsphase ist das aber alles kein Problem.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Anschließend bin ich rüber zum Crytek Stand und dort habe ich auch ein Multiplayermatch gespielt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




In _Crysis 3_      gibt es zwei neue Modi: einen davon, den Hunter Mode, habe ich      gespielt (PCGH Newslink dazu). Man spielt 5 Runden a 2 Minuten und es stehen sich Hunter und      Cellsoldaten gegenüber. Die Soldaten sind anfangs in der Überzahl,    aber   die unsichtbaren (!) Hunter haben einen Instantkill mit ihrem    Bogen   (dafür nur 25 Schuss und nach 3 Schüssen geht die Tarnung für kurze Zeit weg) und wenn man als Soldat getötet ist, steht    man als   Hunter wieder auf. Dadurch verschiebt sich nach und nach das      Gleichgewicht zu Gunsten der Hunter und man muss als Cell sehr    aufpassen   was man macht. Dieser Modus hat echt für viel Adrenalin    gesorgt, vor   allem wenn gesagt wird, dass nur noch 3 Soldaten und dann    2 Soldaten   übrig sind und man letztendlich alleine ist. Ich will   Euch  hier mal   nicht meine Statistik vorenthalten (man beachte den Vorsprung!) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steff456 (18. August 2012)

*AW: Steff456 goes Gamescom '12 - Bilder und Impressionen vom ersten Tag*

Da es nach meinem Crysis Abstecher bereits 19 Uhr war und der Zug um       19.50 vom Kölner Bahnhof abgefahren ist, haben wir uns dann auf den  Weg      raus aus der Messe gemacht. Es ist schon deutlich leerer  geworden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das War sie also, die GamesCom 2012




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nach einem kurzen Fussweg über die  Brücke     saßen wir dann auch schon im Zug und es ging wieder zurück  nach  Hause.

Mein persönliches Fazit für die Gamescom 2012: Die Messe war wie jedes  Jahr wirklich gut und es hat viel Spaß gemacht. Die   PCGH     Sprechstunde und das Anspielen der Spiele waren natürlich die      Highlights  und ich werde nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder auf der      GamesCom  sein! 

Wenn Ihr Fragen habt, dann postet sie einfach in den Thread und ich       werde sie beantworten. Gerne gebe ich Euch die Fotos auch in besserer Qualität, schreibt mich einfach an!

Also dann, bis zum nächsten Jahr
Euer Steff456


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (18. August 2012)

Klasse Bilder ,guter Bericht.


----------



## Dynamitarde (18. August 2012)

Ich will mehr Fotos von den MESSE-BABES!!!


----------



## X Broster (18. August 2012)

Klasse Bericht, Aufnahmen sind gut geworden.

Auch für den DO schien es mächtig voll gewesen zu sein.


----------



## Steff456 (19. August 2012)

Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Ich will mehr Fotos von den MESSE-BABES!!!


 
Ich habe meine persönlichen Fotos mit denen gemacht.. die hier aber nicht gezeigt werden 



X Broster schrieb:


> Klasse Bericht, Aufnahmen sind gut geworden.
> 
> Auch für den DO schien es mächtig voll gewesen zu sein.



Der Donnerstag war echt voller als letztes Jahr.. die neue Hallenverteilung hat nichts gebracht und da muss für nächstes Jahr unbedingt nachgebessert werden.


----------

